# مسابقة جديدة 4 - تصميم واجهة معمارية



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
في اليوم الذي يُسدل فيه الستار على مسابقة الافكار المعمارية لواجهة معمارية (التفاصيل هنا) ، يسر إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب ان تُعلن عن المسابقة الثانية للأفكار المعمارية لتصميم واجهة معمارية لمحلات تجارية قائمة ،، الواجهة عبارة عن واجهة محل بطول حوالي 40 متر وارتفاع حالي حوالي الخمسة أمتار ،، جزء من الواجهة مغلق بجدران والجزء الآخر والاكبر عبارة عن واجهات زجاجية وبينهما مكان الابواب الخاصة بالدخول،، الشرح التالي وصل من المسئول عن المشروع وأنقله هنا بحذافيره:



> *تنظيم مسابقة أفكار وحلول معمارية لواجهات مشروع متاجر ادريس (سوبر ماركت)**.*​
> *1- **الهدف من المسابقة**/*
> *الوصول إلي أفكار جديدة تناسب المشروع .. تحترم الفكر المعماري وتبتعد عن فكر السوق تماما .. مع تقديم الحل في الصورة المشوقة والمبهرة للعميل .. فالغرض الوصول الي واجهات معمارية تظهر إبداع معماري من خلال فكر عالي ومثقف .. لكن في الصورة السهلة التي لا يرفضها السوق ..وتحقق للعميل الإبهار الذي يرغب به لتسويق سلعته** ..*
> *لا حدود ولا قيود علي الفكر .. وللمتسابق تحديد اسلوب وطرق معالجة الواجهات حتي وان كان في ذلك مخالفة للطراز المعماري للمنطقة المحيطة وسيتم اعاده بلورة واجهات العمارات السكنية في ضوء نتيجة المسابقة ان احتاج الامر**.*​
> ...


 
مدة المسابقة عشرة ايام فقط ،، 

والمطلوب تسليم مالا يقل عن أربع لوحات معمارية توضح الفكرة وتفاصيلها المعمارية والتنفيذية (طريقة التنفيذ). اللوحات المطلوبة بصيغة صور ، وواحدة على الاقل بصيغة ملف اوتوكاد حتى يمكن تطوير الفكرة. 

سيقوم المالك بدراسة الافكار (بمساعدة ملتقى المهندسين العرب) وإختيار أحداها للتنفيذ ، وستكون الجائزة الوحيدة للفائز الذي يتم إختيار تصميمه للتنفيذ ومقدار الجائزة الف دولار أمريكي.


















تُقفل هذه المسابقة يوم الجمعة 11 يونيو 2010 ،، وتُرسل المشاركات على البريد الالكتروني التالي:
[email protected]

مع تحياتي وتقديري للجميع ...


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (31 مايو 2010)




----------



## عتاب فلسطين (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المهندس فيصل ... هل يوجد مخطط اتوكاد لكي يتم اسقاط الواجهات المعمارية من المخطط الرئيسي ام لا ؟؟؟؟ 
تحياتي ​


----------



## m.alkhdour (31 مايو 2010)

نرجو تزويدنا بمخطط او مسقط


----------



## خالد صلاح (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزبلا للسادة المسئولين عن ادارة الملتقي ..وعلي رأسهم الزميل والاخ الفاضل د. فيصل .. ولصاحب المشروع ايضا .. هكذا نرتقي بموضوعات الملتقي .. ونشحذ الخبرات ونتعلم ونفيد ونستفيد جميعا .. تحية لكم علي الجهد المبذول وهو بأذن الله في ميزان حساناتكم


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (1 يونيو 2010)

يعني الاسبوع اللي جاي
مو قليل شوي


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك دكتور فيصل الشريف على طرح هذه المسابقة، التي تأتي ضمن سلسلة النشاطات العلمية المتميزة لملتقى المهندسين العرب. 

وهي بلا شك خطوة أخرى متقدمة يخطوها هذا الملتقى نحو تفعيل دوره في الارتقاء بالمهن الهندسية في عالمنا العربي، وبث روح الإبداع والتنافس الشريف بين المكاتب الهندسية والمهندسين العرب لتقديم أفضل الحلول التي ستسهم بدورها في الارتقاء بالمدينة العربية وتحسين صورتها الجمالية. 

نأمل من المعماريين والمعماريات من أعضاء الملتقى التفاعل مع هذه المسابقة كما عهدنا منهم في سابقاتها.

تمنياتنا للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاح.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (4 يونيو 2010)

أشكركم جميعا ، وأسأل الله ان تكون المشاركة فاعلة وجدابه ،، نحن نعمل على إقناع الآخرين لجعل مثل هده الانشطة بشكل دورية ، ونسعى ان تكون كل الامور بشكل أكثر موثوقية ووضوح ، الا أن المشاركة في الحقيقة ليست كبيرة ،، وأغلبها ليست بشكل جاد ،، من ما يجعلنا بعض الاحيان محبطين ، ونخشى ان نستمر في إقناع بعض المستثمرين لطرح مشروعاتهم عن طريق الملتقى ، ونكون بدلك قد نصحناهم بما ليس في مصلحتهم. نأمل أن تكون هده المره مختلفة بشكل كبير ، فالجائزة تم تركيزها في فائز واحد ، والقرار سريع ، والمالك يرغب في تطبيق ما يتم إختياره ، وكل هده من المحفزات. نأمل من الجميع المشاركة ،، والتوفيق بيد الله.

وردت أسئلة عن طريق الاي ميل نوردها كما هي وهي تتماشى مع الاسئلة أعلاه:

موقع الواجهة و اتجاهها؟
هل هناك نوع محدد من المواد التي يرغب المالك في استخدامها؟
و موقع المحل التجاري في اي بلد؟
هل تستطيع تزويدي بمخطط افقي؟ فهو ضروري
هل تستطيع تزويدي بصور ابعد للواجهة اي مع البيئة المحيطة بها؟
هل يشمل التصميم منطقة الرصيف و تحديد مدخل ام يقتصر على الواجهة؟
من اين يتم تحميل البضائع من هذه الواجهة ام من الخلف؟
وبالنسبة للمسابقة فهل يستطيع اكثر من شخص الدخول فيها لتصميم واحد؟
و كيف سيتم التحكيم ؟؟؟

وسنجيب عليها ،، مع تحياتي وتقديري.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (4 يونيو 2010)

- موقع الواجهة في المنطقة الجنوبية في المملكة العربية السعودية ،، الموقع من ناحية الاتجاه غير محدد من المالك ، مع أهمية اتجاه الواجهة من الناحية التصميمة.

- نعم المالك يرغب في (مادة الالمنيوم كلادينق - الرابط للإستدلال كمثال فقط) وهو يقصد aluminium composite panel cladding

- المحل التجاري في مدينة بالمنطقة الجنوبية من المملكة العربية السعودية.

- ليس هناك مخطط أفقي للمحلات ،، ولا يوجد غير المعلومات أعلاه ،، هي كافية لإعطاء تصور يمكن التصميم عليه لما يمكن تطبيقه على الموجود. (يواجه المعماري بعض هده المعضلات في الحياة العملية ،، عدم توفر المعلومات لا يمنعه من ممارسة عمله حسب رؤيته وإستنباطه).

- الحقيقة أن ضيق الوقت يمنع من إضاعته في البحث عن معلومات أكثر ،، مع معرفتنا بأهميتها. والمالك يطلع على هده المداخلات ونأمل ان لا يتردد في ارسال اي معلومات متاحه لنا لنضعها هنا.

- منطقة الرصيف لم ترد في المتطلبات ، ولكنني أعتقد ان التصميم سيكون متكاملا لو كان الرصيف والمنطقة المتعلقة بالمداخل والواجهة بشكل عام كانت مغطاه تصميميا.

- ليست هناك معلومات واضحه من ناحية التحميل والتنزيل ، ونعتقد أم كون المحل للتجزئة يجعل هدا الامر ميسورا ، حيث لم يتطرق له المالك (ربما هناك مداخل خلفيه لهدا الغرض).

- يمكن ان يشترك شخصين او أكثر في المشاركة الواحدة ، لكن الجائزة للمشاركة وليست لعدد الاشخاص.

- التحكيم يعتمد على تنسيق مباشر بين المالك والملتقى ، وبما أن الموضوع يتعلق بحاجة مستعجلة للمالك ، فإن ما يقع إختياره في الاساس هو المعيار الرئيسي للحكم ، مع علمنا أن الامور سيتم معالجتها بشكل إحترافي ان شاء الله.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (4 يونيو 2010)

لا شك أخي الكريم الدكتور فيصل في قيمة هذه المسابقات في تحفيز العقل على التعاطي مع المشكلات المعمارية بطريقة تختلف كثيرا عن ذلك التعاطي الذي لا يكون مصحوبا بروح التنافس وضغط الزمن المحدد.

وبالقدر الذي تمثله المسابقات من حوافز مادية ومعنوية، إلاّ أن الإٌقبال عليها يكون محاطا بالتخوفات من الفشل ومن الوقوع في دائرة المقارنات مع الآخرين وخصوصا أولئك الذين امتلكوا خبرة سابقة في التعاطي مع المسابقات المعمارية إضافة لإمتلاكهم مقومات المنافسة المادية وقدرتهم على تمويل مثل هذه المسابقات من ميزانيتهم الخاصة وامتلاكهم للكوادر البشرية القادرة على تقديم أفضل الحلول. وإنجاز كافة المطاليب في الزمن المحدد.

وبالتالي فالمسألة مسألة وقت لا غير، وهي لا تستدعي مشاعر الإحباط، بل أراها دافعا أكبر لطرح العديد من المسابقات التي تستكون عاملا مساعدا في كل مرة على زيادة تحفيز المشاركين ودفعهم لخوض التجربة دون اعتبار للتخوفات التي تم استعراضها.

أعتقد أنه إلى جانب الأوسمة المعتمدة في الملتقى، نقترح وساما( إن لم يوجد) للفائزين الثلاث بكل مسابقة معمارية تأخذ ألوانا وشكلا مختلفا. 

كما أقترح وضع صفحة خاصة مثبة في أعلى الصفحة الرئيسية لمنتدى العمارة والتخطيط، تشرح باختصار طبيعة كل مسابقة تمّ طرحها والمشاركين فيها والفائزين بها ومشاريعهم ... يضاف إليها في كل مرة خلاصة مسابقة جديدة... أعتقد أن هذه ستكون حافزا معنويا كبيرا يضاف للحوافز المادية.

وأقترح أيضا، مسابقات معمارية خفيفة ومتنوعة تطرح من قبل إدارة الملتقى، يكون الهدف منها تدريب الأعضاء على دخول المسابقات المعمارية بهدف إثراء خبرتهم وتطوير ملكاتهم الإبداعية، بعيدا عن النظرة المادية للموضوع. والفائزين تمنح لهم أوسمة الإبداع المعماري.

وبهذه المناسبة أقترح حصر صفة العضو المتميز على الأعضاء المشاركين في فعاليات الملتقى من مسابقات وغيرها، وأن لا تمنح جزافا أو مجاملة. ويشار للمنتدى الذي يمتنع مشرفيه عن منح صفة العضو المتميز لأي عضو، بأن الصفة حجبت لعدم توفر الشروط اللازمة لها في ذلك المنتدى.

أشكركم أخي الكريم الدكتور فيصل وأشكر من خلالكم إدارة الملتقى على كل ما تبذلونه من جهود للارتقاء بإدراك ووعي المهندس العربي وتحسيسه بمسؤولياته تجاه مجتمعه وأمته... وبارك الله فيكم.


----------



## م . ماجدة (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
فكرة طرح مسابقات معمارية عبر الملتقى فكرة جميلة جداً
أشكر القائمين عليها وجزاكم الله خير على تحفيز شباب المهندسين من الطلبة والخريجين على زيادة خبرتهم عن طريق المنافسة فى مثل ذلك النوع من المسابقات
وأتمنى المزيد منها ويا ريت يكون هناك قسم بالملتقى خاص بالمسابقات المعمارية وياريت كمان تكون هناك مشاركة بالمسابقات العالمية


----------



## عبــــــادي (5 يونيو 2010)

بالتوفيق للكل وانشاء الله لنا محاولة فيها


----------



## cad for all (5 يونيو 2010)

طيب انا عاوز اسأل سؤال ايه الي انا هستفيده من المسابقه غير طبعا الاراء ما انا ممكن اصمم واجهة بس ايه المقابل للوقت الضائع (انا مبعملش حاجه ببلاش ههههههههه)


----------



## المعماري اسامه (5 يونيو 2010)

مسابقة جيدة اخي وبالتوفيق


----------



## المهندس (5 يونيو 2010)

cad for all قال:


> طيب انا عاوز اسأل سؤال ايه الي انا هستفيده من المسابقه غير طبعا الاراء ما انا ممكن اصمم واجهة بس ايه المقابل للوقت الضائع (انا مبعملش حاجه ببلاش ههههههههه)



*سيقوم المالك بدراسة الافكار (بمساعدة ملتقى المهندسين العرب) وإختيار أحداها للتنفيذ ، وستكون الجائزة الوحيدة للفائز الذي يتم إختيار تصميمه للتنفيذ ومقدار الجائزة الف دولار أمريكي.*


----------



## IFTG (5 يونيو 2010)

الاخوة والاخوات رواد المنتدى الكرام

يسعدني كمالك للمشروع ان اجيب على استفساراتكم

وقبل ذلك اتقدم بخالص الشكر للعزيز الدكتور فيصل الشريف على تشجيعه لنا بطرح فكرة المشروع كمسابقة تنافسية 

متمنيا للجميع التوفيق

وبالنسبة للاسئلة

س:هل يوجد مخطط اتوكاد لكي يتم اسقاط الواجهات المعمارية من المخطط الرئيسي ام لا ؟؟؟؟ 

- للاسف لا يوجد

س: نرجو تزويدنا بمخطط او مسقط

- لا يوجد ولكن سيتم استخدام الفكرة الفائزة بتصرف يتلائم ورؤيتنا للمشروع

س: يعني الاسبوع اللي جاي مو قليل شوي

- نقر بذلك ونعتذر ولكننا مرتبطون بموعد افتتاح وهذه تجربة جيدة قد تواجه احدنا اي كان مجال عملة ان يكون هناك وقت ضيق لانجاز مهمة ما


س: هل هناك نوع محدد من المواد التي يرغب المالك في استخدامها؟

- فقط المنيوم كلادينق بدون اي اضافات زجاجية 

س: هل يشمل التصميم منطقة الرصيف و تحديد مدخل ام يقتصر على الواجهة؟

- لا يشمل منطقة الرصيف ويقتصر على الواجهة


س: من اين يتم تحميل البضائع من هذه الواجهة ام من الخلف؟

- من الخلف

س: طيب انا عاوز اسأل سؤال ايه الي انا هستفيده من المسابقه غير طبعا الاراء ما انا ممكن اصمم واجهة بس ايه المقابل للوقت الضائع (انا مبعملش حاجه ببلاش ههههههههه)

- الجائزة عبارة عن الف دولار للفائز الاول
​
وتحياتي للجميع​


----------



## tefa4m (6 يونيو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع وإن شاء الله اذا سنحت لي الفرصه ساقوم بذلك ولكن برجاء بعد ما يقوم المالك باختيار الواجهة المطلوبه ان ترسل الى الجميع حتى يستفاد الغير من ذلك ...... تحياتى الى الجميع


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (6 يونيو 2010)

طيب لو سمحتوا
1- الواجهة هي كامل الصورة اللي موضحة اي : المنطقة الجدارية بالاضافة للمحلات باللون الكاشف والمحلات باللون الغامق 
2- في الصور الموضحة يوجد درج امام الواجهة . كم درجة وماهو عرض الاستراحة امام الواجهة


----------



## بنت العراق الغالي (7 يونيو 2010)

اسف تخصص تقنية معلومات 
بس موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## love all people (7 يونيو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع تحياتي


----------



## محمودشمس (7 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ورزققكم واعطاكم العافية


----------



## karam_ddd (7 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا*

السلام عليكم
اني المهندس كرم
شكرا على استضافتي في هذا المنتدى الجميل


----------



## ARCHIMEN (7 يونيو 2010)

سؤال اذا امكن في امكانية لوضع رواق وشكرا


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (7 يونيو 2010)

بي التوفيق لجميع المتسابقين


----------



## معماريمن (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير 

من تقدم الى آخر لملتقانا الأكثر من رائع 

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## م. هشام عباس (7 يونيو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع
تحياتي


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (7 يونيو 2010)

بالتوفيق للمهندسين المعمارين 
و نطمح ان يكون هناك مسابقات إنشائية 
و كل الشكر للدكتور فيصل 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## محمد عبدالله فرج (7 يونيو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خير على مثل هذه المسابقات التى تعمل على إطلاق الأبداع إلى العنان واكتشاف المواهب الكامنة داخل كل فرد
فلنعمل سويً على إعلاء الملتقى


----------



## محمد معروف قصاب (7 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## عبد الناصر جاسم صا (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على كل جهد يخدم الانسانية بعيدا عن الفوضى والجهل


----------



## مهيد فرج محمد عوض (7 يونيو 2010)

علماً بان الفكر المعماري القوي لا تقف امامه معضله كهزه , ألا انه لابد من وجود مصقط افقي للتعرف على نوع الفراغات و معرفة ادائها الوظيفي حتى تكتمل فكرة الواجهه


----------



## مهيد فرج محمد عوض (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير على عمل الخير


----------



## العجمىى (7 يونيو 2010)

انا بتمتع بيكم جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبــــــادي (8 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعة اعتقد انه عدم وجود البلان (المسقط الافقي ) لا يمنع تصميم الواجه وتخيل شكلها 

المطلوب تصميم واجهة وليس تصميم لمسقط افقي والمشروع اسواق تجارية وليس فلة او سكن لذا اعتقد لا يوجد مشكلة في تصميم الواجهه

بعكس لو كان مثلا مشروع فله لا بد من معرفة الفراغات لحساب غرف النوم والحمامات وغيرها


----------



## المهندس السبأي (9 يونيو 2010)

.

.


أتيتُ متأخرا ً ..

أتمنى أن أحظى بشرف المشاركة بالمسابقة ليس إلا، فمع الأساتذة هُنا سنكون طلابا ً ننهلُ من علومهم وخبراتهم


بإذن الله سأحاول المشاركة خلال اليومين المتبقية، وإرسالها


فائق الود

م. ابو ملاك


----------



## عبــــــادي (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي المهندس فيصل لقد قمت بأرسال مشاركتي ولكن لم يتم الرد بوصولها 

اتمنى اعلامي بوصولها لديكم


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (11 يونيو 2010)

الاخ عبادي ،، أهلا وسهلا بك
مشاركتك لم تصل ، مع أنه وصلتنا مشاركات من زملاء آخرين
آمل ان تعيد ارسال المشاركة الى البريد الالكتروني التالي:

[email protected]

مع التحية والتقدير


----------



## أبو عبدو (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كم لدينا من الوقت باقي لأرسال المشاركات؟
وهل علينا كتابة أي رموز او أرقام أو اسم المشترك؟


----------



## عبــــــادي (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي المهندس شريف

ارسلت لك مشاركتي اكثر من 10 مرات من يوم الثلاثاء بارك الله فيك 
ليش ماوصلت ؟

راح ارفقها هنا اذا مافيه مشكله


اتمنى الرد بأسرع وقت


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين اعلامنا باسماء المشاركين في المسابقة لكي نتاكد من وصول المشاركات


----------



## أبو عبدو (12 يونيو 2010)

اسف ولكني ما زلت حتى الآن غير قادر على إرفاق الصور بالإيميل
الرجاء التوجيه من المشرفين
وشكرا!!!


----------



## أبو عبدو (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
كيف نعرف ما اذا كانت مشاركاتنا وصلت أم لا ؟؟


----------



## المهندس السبأي (12 يونيو 2010)

.

.



صباحكم هندسة ..


تم إرسال المشاركة على الايميل المُشار إليه

مع أطيب التحايا


----------



## m.alkhdour (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي المهندس فيصل لقد قمت بأرسال مشاركتي 

اتمنى اعلامي بوصولها لديكم


----------



## rajab2000 (12 يونيو 2010)

هل لدينا فرصة للمشاركة
لأن لدي العديد من الأفكار الجديدة والمتميزة
ولكن بسبب ضيق الوقت لم أستطع أن أشارك
في حا لتمديد المسابقة أو إعادتها يرجى إعلامي بذلك 

وكما أريد أن أشكر أعضاء المنتدى على هذه الأفكار الرائعة والمتجددة كما تعودنا في هذا المنتدى
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (13 يونيو 2010)

أشكر من وصلت مشاركاتهم على مجهودهم ،، المشاركات التي وصلت عددها تسع مشاركات من كل من:

أبو ملاك
منى
عمر
عبدالله
هاني
بلال
محمد
غفران
يامن

المشاركات في سبيلها للتقييم وإعلان النتيجة قريبا جدا ، مع ان المشاركات الاخرى سيتم عرضها للإستفادة
مع تحياتي وتقديري للجميع


----------



## عبــــــادي (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل على جهودك


بالتوفيق انشاء الله

ونحن بانتظار النتائج ورؤية المشاريع للفائدة


----------



## المهندس السبأي (16 يونيو 2010)

.

.


جُزيت خيرا ً مهندسنا فيصل ..

نحن بانتظار رؤية المشاريع والاستفادة من أحبتنا هنا

أما عن فائز أو جائزة فأعتقد أن الفائدة العلمية وتطوير الخبرة والاستفادة من بعضنا هي أكبر جائزة يمكن أن نحصل عليها


شاكرا ً لكم هذه الفرص الجميلة 


فائق تقديري

م. أبو ملاكـ


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (16 يونيو 2010)

*نتيجة المسابقة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
أود هنا أن أُعلن للأعضاء الكرام أن المالك وبالتنسيق مع شبكة المهندسين العرب قد وقع إختياره على تصميم واجهة مقدم من الاخ عبدالله الكثيري ،، التصميم موجود كصور في نهاية هذا الخبر ،، ونود أن نبارك للأخ عبدالله تصميمه الجيد ، في الوقت الذي نشكر فيه جميع الزملاء اللذين شاركوا في هذه المسابقة ،، سوف نضع جميع التصاميم في موضوع منفصل لمناقشتها سويا ،، مع تحياتنا وتقديرنا للجميع.


----------



## عبــــــادي (16 يونيو 2010)

*مبرووووووك*

وما توفيقي الا بالله رب العالمين


احمد الله انه تم اختيار تصميمي للفوز بالمسابقة وهذا من فضل الله علينا 

واحب ان اوجه الشكر لك اخي المهندس فيصل الشريف على جهودك في المسابقة وجميع القائمين عليها وانشاءالله نرى المزيد من هذا المسابقات والمنافسات الشريفة التي تهدف في المقام الاول الى رفع مستوانا المعماري والثقافي واكتساب الخبرة العملية 

وهذا وسام شرف على صدري ان يرفع اسمي في هذا الملتقى الرائع ملتقى المهندسين العرب​


----------



## د حسين (16 يونيو 2010)

*تهانينا*

:75:تهانينا للأخ عبد الله الكثيري وألف مبروك:75:
فعلا عمل رائع جدا رغم ضيق الوقت
والى المزيد من النجاحات مع كل تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم 
:77:تحياتي وتقديري العالي لجهودك:77:
وطلب من المشرفين : هل يمكننا الاطلاع على باقي المشاركات ولو بصور مصغرة
وعلى الأقل الثلاثة الأولى بعد الفائز وشكرا​


----------



## المهندس (16 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ..

يعطيك العافية دكتورنا الفاضل ..
ما شاء الله أعجبتني فكرة التصميم المقدمة ..

وبإنتظار طرح باقي التصاميم ..

و مبارك للفائز و تستاهل ..

تحياتي ..


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (16 يونيو 2010)

سيتم عرض جميع المشاريع المشاركة ،، فقط أعطونا بعض الوقت لترتيبها ، مع الشكر لكل المشاركين الذين أثرت مشاركاتهم موضوع المسابقة ، وكانت المشاركات مصدر سعادة حملنا المالك أمانه شكرهم جميعا عليها ،، المالك في سبيل إجراء بعض التعديلات الغير مؤثره والتعاقد لتنفيذ الواجهة حسب ما أبلغنا بذلك ، وسوف نطلب منه تصوير الواجهة بعد التنفيذ لتتم المقارنة بين الواجهتين (قبل - بعد) إجراء التعديلات.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (16 يونيو 2010)

مع التحية والتقدير ،، سيتم إغلاق الموضوع لمناقشته على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t204395.html#post1695006

نأمل الانتقال لمناقشة الموضوع بشكل موضوعي على لارابط أعلاه .....


----------

